# I Hate You Mike Verta



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 12, 2010)

http://www.maxim.com/girls/girls-of-max ... lar.html#1


Why must you be so lucky?


----------



## nikolas (May 13, 2010)

Just because Mike is SO darn lucky, it doesn't mean that Requiem and even more me we're not as lucky, or even more?

* Nikolas yells!

Yes, honey! I love you SO much! And you're extremely sexy!


----------



## Narval (May 13, 2010)

midphase @ Thu May 13 said:


> Requiem, I hope your girlfriend doesn't read your post!


Hopefully she has no time for that while busy browsing male beauties web sites.


----------



## Daniel James (May 13, 2010)

I have no idea what anyone is talking about? care to fill me in?


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 13, 2010)

Daniel James @ Thu May 13 said:


> I have no idea what anyone is talking about? care to fill me in?



Danica Mckellar is Mike's wife. Mike Verta is one of the top composers here. Find his demos in the user composition section he's a BEEAST. I guess that's beauty and the beast then. No offense Mike, Beast referring to your compositional skillz...lol o-[][]-o


----------



## midphase (May 13, 2010)

Simple...Mike Verta who is a composer and has posted some lovely cues in the Composition part of this forum, is married to actress Danica McKellar who happens to be sexy.


----------



## Daniel James (May 13, 2010)

ahh cool, good on him.

Wonder how he feels about his wife posing for photos like that?


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 13, 2010)

Daniel James @ Thu May 13 said:


> ahh cool, good on him.
> 
> Wonder how he feels about his wife posing for photos like that?



Probably really proud and super gloat-ful. Is that a word gloatful? Gloatious? I don't know. 

Either way, it's a far more tuned down spread than Maxim's usual fare which can get outright pornographic so it's not too bad. 

But anyways Danica is pretty awesome she mostly gave up a fruitful acting career to pursue academia which is a noble thing, you don't hear that often. She didn't want to be the typical airhead bimbo actress I guess so now she's a Math expert and making a 2nd career out of Math books. 

Only thing I'm curious about is wiki says they're expecting their child in fall of 2010 that means she's at least 3-5 months pregnant now so no idea how she looked that slim in the maxim spread. 
I feel like I've put too much of Mike's personal life out there so let me stop now. :oops:


----------



## midphase (May 13, 2010)

I think a couple of Shit my dad says... quotes seem appropriate on this thread:


"Pick your furniture like you pick a wife: It should make you feel comfortable and look nice, but not so nice that if someone walks past it they want to steal it." 

and


"I didn't say you were ugly. I said your girlfriend is better looking than you, and standing next to her, you look ugly."


http://shitmydadsays.com/


----------



## madbulk (May 13, 2010)

requiem_aeternam7 @ Wed May 12 said:


> http://www.maxim.com/girls/girls-of-maxim/92867/danica-mckellar.html#1
> 
> 
> Why must you be so lucky?




SHE'S lucky. Guy can write a tune, man.


----------

